# Waste A Few Minutes Playing This Game



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.jacklinks.com/home/wildside/games/take.aspx


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://www.jacklinks.com/home/wildside/games/take.aspx


good game for a *******. had a good laugh thanks mind-u it is 2o am .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> http://www.jacklinks.com/home/wildside/games/take.aspx


good game for a *******. had a good laugh thanks mind-u it is 2o am .
[/quote]

I don't know...I'm not a "*******"...more of the "nerd" type. I jad a good time with the game....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That was fun!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Fun game!







My high score so far is 21,200.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That was really sick!... And really fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That was really sick!... And really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it...


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Tee Hee Hee! That was a fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

32, 515...

Hit that darn bird and you get 8000 points.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

42,080....i'm getting better.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty cool








First time it got 38,000
And all ready booked marked it

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hit that darn bird and you get 8000 points.


Just don't hit a tree!







It's ugly!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hit that darn bird and you get 8000 points.


Just don't hit a tree!







It's ugly!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yea....negative point are NO good.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

You're a sick puppy Jim ...................... I like it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> You're a sick puppy Jim ...................... I like it.


Just sharing with my friends. (my mom would be soooo proud)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Pretty funny! I thought I was throwing logs and finally figured out they were squirrels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Pretty funny! I thought I was throwing logs and finally figured out they were squirrels


Logs?

Like "bear in the woods? logs?


----------

